# left ovary not responding to menpour HELP !!



## DINKIN82 (May 15, 2012)

Hi
am looking for anyone who has had the same.  This is my first IVF have just been for my scan (have been injecting Menopur 4 vials for 1 week) my right ovary has produced 7 and my left only 1.  The consultant said that I should be pleased that the right is working and that it looks healthy and my lining is 'beautiful' but am quite upset.  Has anyone else had an ovary that hasnt responded ?? I have been kept on the 4 vials daily.  COnsultant said someone of my age (29) should only need 2 vials but because I have a higher fsh (13) then I need 4 to stimulate

thanks xx


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hiya 

I experienced the same.

On my first cycle i had 16 follicles divided equally between both of my ovaries and then during the second cycle i had 16 follicles again but 15 were produced on my right ovary and only one follicle on the left ovary  

At the time i honestly thought the first cycle had broken my left ovary  

As it turned out during my third cycle i produced 9 follicles and they were again distributed evenly between the two ovaries


----------



## DINKIN82 (May 15, 2012)

Hi Louise
thanks for your reply.  Sounds like you managed to get lots of follies.  I was pleasaed to hear my stimulation had worked but dissapointed at how many.  Was rather hoping for 15-20.  Im going back on wednesday for another scan so am hoping will have more.
Sounds silly but do you think it could have anything to do with which leg you inject  Im injecting supercur too so tend to alternate legs each day, my left leg bruised bad tho so have been tending to do the right mainly, might try and do some more on the left, im sure it makes no difference!!
Where are you at with regards to your tratment now ? wishing you well and thanks for replying x


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Sorry, forgot to bookmark and didn't realise you'd responded.

A few day on i suppose you are nearly at egg collection now?

Try not to worry too much about numbers. Most people that seem to get a lot of follicles tend to get a lot of empty ones or immature eggs, but they also risk OHSS.

So, when i got 16 follicles i got 14 mature eggs but when i got 9 follicles i also got 9 eggs. I think it's a good indication of quality to get as few wasted follicles as possible 

I always injecting into my stomach so i don't know about your legs theory 

I'm in limbo. Just waiting for cycle number 4 in Aug/Sept xx


----------



## DINKIN82 (May 15, 2012)

Hi Louise
yes had egg collection friday.  out of the 7 follicles on the right (they didnt even touch my left) I got 6 eggs collected.  Had a call yesterday to say only 1 had fertilised.  Got another call to say that the 1 is doing well and had made it to 4 cells so I went in this morning to have a 2 day ET.
Am keeping everything crossed.
DH sperm is super and they said the eggs they collected from me were good so they dont know why more didnt fertalise.  They said if this time doesnt work then next time they will do ICSI.
Am just feeling so pleased to have been able to cpmplete my first cycle was so petrified that it would fail at each stage.  so many hurdles. Just to get one back in makes me feel lucky.
now its a waiting game  
hope your doing well.  Are you doing IVF or ICSI in Aug/Sept ??
xxx


----------



## DINKIN82 (May 15, 2012)

p.s
is that a guinea pig as your picture


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey, sorry about only one fertilising  I'm wondering if you made another thread about it and i replied in there? Nevermind lol

I really hope it works out for you  There is no reason why your one embryo wouldn't have been the best of a whole bunch of them anyway - when is your OTD?

We'll be doing ICSI again, always ICSI   They're adding something extra into the egg though to help fertilisation rates hopefully  

And it's a rabbit lol It's a white baby rabbit that has been photoshopped to look like Pikachu  I like Pikachu


----------



## DINKIN82 (May 15, 2012)

Haha I wasnt sure, Im rabbit mad.  Got a baby rabbit last year after being told I couldnt conceive naturally we decided to get a furry baby to love  

My OTD is Friday 8th June, so far the 2ww isnt too bad, have been watching boxsets and daytime tv to distract me.  I think the bit from EC to ET is the worst bit as I was so worried they wouldnt have anything to put back in.

xx


----------

